# Faegoria 2011 - Spellbound



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The graveyard is setup (was setup last weekend but the weather hasn't been good enough for photography until today). The denizens have not yet arrived and as always won't do so until Oct.31. The scarecrow will end up in the front just outside the graveyard along with the pumpkins... It looks friendly for now, but darkness soon approaches.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great start to your haunt, TM!

That big tree in your yard is perfect for a graveyard.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nighttime Pictures:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that a face I see on your tree?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

It does look that way eh? I surely didn't put one there or intend for that. Perhaps it's truly haunted or an ancient tree spirit coming for my wacky tree hating landlord.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

That is a gorgeous tree. I'm jealous of your big, green yard. (Mine is neither.) 

Nice lighting so far.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I miss the leaves. Since the landlord took most all the other trees down we have little to no fall foliage on the ground. It makes my cemetery look too clean and neat. I'm probably gonna stop by one of my inlaw's places and pick up a couple bags stuffed with leaves to spread around. Sadly I think he's taking this tree down too come summer of 2012. He's supposed to be putting another one in because he says this one is too scraggly and only looks nice a couple months out of the year. But even then I'm certain it will be nothing more than a sapling.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome work so far! keep it going!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

As most know by now we didn't get to run this year due to power in the neighborhood no being available till a whole week after Halloween due to winter storm Alfred.

However I wanted to share with everyone what would have been the final yard plan. The only thing missing in the scan are the tentacle window silhouettes in the upstairs window.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

A yard plan. Check you out. Nice lighting, I like the mood of this place.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Sad to hear about your power problem. Looks like it would have been a great haunt!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I feel your pain and if you follow your plan from this year than your yard will look outstanding next year. I already talked to Mother Nature and well she is going to bring us some nice weather next year or I'm going to kick some MN butt! P.S. Love the way you draw out your plans!


----------

